# Olight S30R



## Anybodysguess (Nov 17, 2014)

It seems Olight is adding a new light to the SR series. The S30R, it uses a 18650 battery and is capable of 1000 lumens as per goinggear, olight does not have a webpage for it yet. 
It seems like an extremely compact 1000 lumen light. 

Thoughts and any new info post below!


----------



## Ryp (Nov 17, 2014)

The image doesn't appear on the forum for me, but if I open it in a new tab I can see it. There are also these pictures.


----------



## Anybodysguess (Nov 17, 2014)

Should be fixed.


----------



## netprince (Nov 17, 2014)

Bezel down carry. That's what I'm taking about...


----------



## Anybodysguess (Nov 17, 2014)

I leave my S10R bezel up because it is small enough to clip on a baseball hat and use as a head light. Is there problems with doing this? Have you scratched the lense?


----------



## Anybodysguess (Nov 17, 2014)

I'd like to point out on Ryp's picture, if that is the exact same charger as the other 3, its still a very small light.


----------



## Ryp (Nov 17, 2014)

*Olight S30R specs:*

LED: Cree XM-L2
Size (LxW): 119mm x 25mm
55 x 50 x 16 (charging base)
Weight: 122g, 24g (charging cradle)
Battery: 2xCR123A or 1x18650
Included accessories: 3400mAh 3.6V 18650
Charging dock
0.5 metre micro-USB cable
2x O-rings
Instructions

*Output levels:
*
1000 lumens - 1 hour
600 lumens - 2 hours
100 lumens - 10 hours
20 lumens - 26 hours
1 lumen - 720 hours
Strobe


----------



## Capolini (Nov 17, 2014)

Looks like a nice, powerful and compact light.

*I am guessing the magnet is not there because of the charging port?*


----------



## Ryp (Nov 17, 2014)

Anybodysguess said:


> I'd like to point out on Ryp's picture, if that is the exact same charger as the other 3, its still a very small light.



Sorry, I removed that picture 'cause I found better ones  I found this other picture which does appear that it is the same charger:








Capolini said:


> Looks like a nice, powerful and compact light.
> 
> *I am guessing the magnet is not there because of the charging port?*



It is still there, just like the other Baton R lights:


----------



## Anybodysguess (Nov 17, 2014)

Capolini said:


> Looks like a nice, powerful and compact light.
> 
> *I am guessing the magnet is not there because of the charging port?*


My S10R is magnetic. Actually that is how it sticks to the charger base. There is no "port" just a conductive metal pin and ring.


----------



## Capolini (Nov 17, 2014)

Thanks!!! Cool,there is the example,,,attached to the wheel!!

I have the S10/S20 W/ XML2. The magnets can definitely come in handy!


----------



## Anybodysguess (Nov 17, 2014)

I don't know how much I care for the low lumen modes. I love my S10r's 0.5 and 5 lumen low modes, perfect for navigating dark houses, and dark walking paths, respectively. And is it a continuous 1000 lumens or does it step down? Although I must say in my s10r I never noticed the decrease, looked the same all the way til it died to me. I didn't notice the rapid decrease the chart shows at the end, mine just up and turned off.


----------



## phantom23 (Nov 17, 2014)

No throw plus probably huuge step down after a very short time. I'm not very impressed.


----------



## Anybodysguess (Nov 17, 2014)

I don't care how floody it is, 1000 lumens throws pretty good, I don't know how many of you guys are needing a 1/2 mile of throw, but the farthest open place I could find to test my S10R was 120 yards, and it performed beautifully.

Not saying I don't love bright laser beam lights, but who really needs to edc one?


----------



## Ryp (Nov 17, 2014)

Anybodysguess said:


> And is it a continuous 1000 lumens or does it step down?



If I understand the translation correctly it says it steps down gradually to 600 lumens after 5 minutes.


----------



## Capolini (Nov 17, 2014)

Ryp said:


> If I understand the translation correctly it says it steps down gradually to 600 lumens after 5 minutes.



Hey.you changed your Icon/picture! I did not know you were a Hockey Player!!!! Is that the Winnipeg Jets?


----------



## Ryp (Nov 17, 2014)

Capolini said:


> Hey.you changed your Icon/picture! I did not know you were a Hockey Player!!!! Is that the Winnipeg Jets?



It's funny 'cause I've been meaning to change my picture to this for a _really_ long time but never got around to doing it. Nah I'm not a hockey player , I am a hockey fan though. The player in the picture is Rick Rypien, a former member of the Vancouver Canucks who passed away in 2011 due to depression. He was an absolutely amazing fighter and my all-time favourite hockey player.


----------



## Capolini (Nov 17, 2014)

Ryp said:


> It's funny 'cause I've been meaning to change my picture to this for a _really_ long time but never got around to doing it. Nah I'm not a hockey player , I am a hockey fan though. The player in the picture is Rick Rypien, a former member of the Vancouver Canucks who passed away in 2011 due to depression. He was an absolutely amazing fighter and my all-time favourite hockey player.



OT HERE,,,,,,Your the OP so hopefully it is acceptable! I was mistaken!! it is *Anybodysguess!!! lol*

I knew you were not a Hockey Player!! and I should have know that was the Canucks uniform or is it? He also played for the Winnipeg Jets!

I have been a Flyers Fan since 1970!! It has been a lonnnnng time since we won the Cup! 1975!

I remember him and when that happened. He had depression and suicide was the tragic end result. Very sad. My best friend[x girlfriend ] lost two siblings to suicide. 

3 NHL players died in that 2011 off season, Derek Boogaard was one of them,,,,,,,,,he was on the Rangers.


----------



## Ryp (Nov 17, 2014)

Capolini said:


> OT HERE,,,,,,Your the OP so hopefully it is acceptable! I was mistaken!! it is *Anybodysguess!!! lol*
> 
> I knew you were not a Hockey Player!! and I should have know that was the Canucks uniform or is it? He also played for the Winnipeg Jets!
> 
> ...



Rick was traded to the Jets but never got a chance to play for them.

I'm sorry to hear about your friend's siblings.

Boogaard was also a great fighter.


----------



## Jason_Tx (Nov 17, 2014)

Looks cool, just hope its not as cool as the super blue beam in the OP


----------



## GoingGear.com (Nov 17, 2014)

I would normally go for the S10R just because of size, but the S30R has been seeing a lot of pocket time for me lately. I don't have a lot of use for throwers in general (M2X is slowly changing my mind), so I like the floody beam. It's a nice little light and a good addition to the line.

They come with a 3400 mAh battery as well as the charger.


----------



## Ryp (Nov 18, 2014)

GoingGear.com said:


> I would normally go for the S10R just because of size, but the S30R has been seeing a lot of pocket time for me lately. I don't have a lot of use for throwers in general (M2X is slowly changing my mind), so I like the floody beam. It's a nice little light and a good addition to the line.
> 
> They come with a 3400 mAh battery as well as the charger.



What would be the reasons to choose this over the S20R?


----------



## zs&tas (Nov 18, 2014)

phantom23 said:


> No throw plus probably huuge step down after a very short time. I'm not very impressed.



What you mean like every other very compact very powerful EDC ? 


i think it looks nice, olight are bringing out some lovely lights at the minute.


----------



## syracuse (Nov 18, 2014)

Ryp said:


> What would be the reasons to choose this over the S20R?



Better heat dissipation?


----------



## zs&tas (Nov 18, 2014)

syracuse said:


> Better heat dissipation?



higher possible output too


----------



## NorthernStar (Nov 18, 2014)

Looks interesting! . How is the UI on this light? Does it have instant access to moon light mode and highest mode from of??? I can see that this light has the same charging dock as the S10R, the S15R and the S20R. Is the charging dock tested and confirmed without issues?


----------



## Ryp (Nov 18, 2014)

Now on Going Gear's website.


----------



## Capolini (Nov 18, 2014)

This is on Going Gears website:



NEW Thermal management saftey program provides overheating protection by dropping high output by 60% after 5 minutes of constant on. 

I think that is wrong! I think it drops "TO" 60% after 5 minutes,,just like the M2X-UT.

Especially because "High" is 600 lumens. Why would it drop below that to 400 lumens?!

Also I think they mean Turbo output not high output.


----------



## InquisitiveInquirer (Nov 18, 2014)

This looks nice, but it is longer than the S20R - albeit by only about 1cm (from a longer head with fins from what i can see). S30R - 119mm S20R - 108.5mm

Still nice though!


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Nov 19, 2014)

I hope the 18650 battery is not a Propriatary Olight Special job and that it takes standard Li-Ions!



CHEERS


----------



## Capolini (Nov 19, 2014)

Oztorchfreak said:


> I hope the 18650 battery is not a Propriatary Olight Special job and that it takes standard Li-Ions!
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS




According to Going Gear[I just called them] this is a standard 3400mAh battery that they provide with the light. Same as the S10R/S15R/S20R which also provide a battery w/ new USB charging ports.

I am just the messenger!


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Nov 19, 2014)

Capolini said:


> According to Going Gear[I just called them] this is a standard 3400mAh battery that they provide with the light. Same as the S10R/S15R/S20R which also provide a battery w/ new USB charging ports.
> 
> I am just the messenger!






Thanks Messenger Capolini!
*

CHEERS*


----------



## phantom23 (Nov 19, 2014)

Anybodysguess said:


> I don't care how floody it is, 1000 lumens throws pretty good,


Not really, 460 lumens in Nitecore EC21 (or 410 lm EC2) throw better with much longer runtime. And its beam is far from laser, I'd say it's pretty mature.


zs&tas said:


> What you mean like every other very compact very powerful EDC ?


Yes, like every other heat factories in short bursts.


----------



## Blue Bomber (Nov 19, 2014)

Well, I ordered one last night from goinggear. For the price, it seems like a good EDC for me. Especially for work. Also a good backup to my duty light. I was mainly sold on the magnetic charger. Love that. The light being magnetic is also a plus for me. I don't need a thrower, so this seems like a good light for the price.


----------



## goodgoodeat (Nov 19, 2014)

it looks good.
it's easy use for normal people.


----------



## magicstone12 (Nov 19, 2014)

looks not bad,will it step down?


----------



## Ryp (Nov 19, 2014)

magicstone12 said:


> looks not bad,will it step down?





Capolini said:


> This is on Going Gears website:
> 
> 
> 
> NEW Thermal management saftey program provides overheating protection by dropping high output by 60% after 5 minutes of constant on.


----------



## InquisitiveInquirer (Nov 20, 2014)

It would be awesome if (when) someone gets their s30r who also owns an s20r, could snap a pick of the two side-by-side as well as beam shots.


----------



## Ruudr (Nov 20, 2014)

InquisitiveInquirer said:


> It would be awesome if (when) someone gets their s30r who also owns an s20r, could snap a pick of the two side-by-side as well as beam shots.



What he said!


----------



## Ryp (Nov 20, 2014)

Now on Olight's website: http://olightworld.com/product/s30r-baton/?bc=5


----------



## Ruudr (Nov 21, 2014)

To bad it the lumens drop down so quick... Would it really heart the LED if it geta too hot?


----------



## curlysir (Nov 21, 2014)

Blue Bomber said:


> Well, I ordered one last night from goinggear. For the price, it seems like a good EDC for me. Especially for work. Also a good backup to my duty light. I was mainly sold on the magnetic charger. Love that. The light being magnetic is also a plus for me. I don't need a thrower, so this seems like a good light for the price.



Were they in stock or did you put one on back order? The reason I ask is that they show 0 stock today. I placed one on backorder.


----------



## GoingGear.com (Nov 22, 2014)

curlysir said:


> Were they in stock or did you put one on back order? The reason I ask is that they show 0 stock today. I placed one on backorder.



They won't be shipping full orders for another week or so. They are finishing up the production units now. I just have a prototype.


----------



## curlysir (Nov 22, 2014)

GoingGear.com said:


> They won't be shipping full orders for another week or so. They are finishing up the production units now. I just have a prototype.



Thanks for the reply, Now all I have to do is patiently wait for it to arrive. I was going to order the S20R until I saw the S30R was coming out. Been wanting a rechargeable for a while.


----------



## P1X4R (Nov 23, 2014)

nice! i went ahead and pre-ordered this from going gear for $59.96 shipped!


----------



## InquisitiveInquirer (Nov 24, 2014)

P1X4R said:


> nice! i went ahead and pre-ordered this from going gear for $59.96 shipped!



That is an awesome price. I saw the email about the sale too. I would have ordered many lights from going gear if i was located in the states too. I live in Canada however.


----------



## Stol3n (Nov 25, 2014)

no holster?


----------



## Danielsan (Nov 26, 2014)

its an EDC light! your pocket is the holster


----------



## Ryp (Nov 26, 2014)

InquisitiveInquirer said:


> That is an awesome price. I saw the email about the sale too. I would have ordered many lights from going gear if i was located in the states too. I live in Canada however.



Shipping is not _too_ bad to Canada.


----------



## Tapis (Nov 28, 2014)

I guess the charger on this model is version 2. Too bad the medium levels goes from 20 to 100 lumens. A 50-70 lumens like on the S15R would have been nice.


----------



## cmichael (Dec 2, 2014)

GoingGear.com said:


> They won't be shipping full orders for another week or so. They are finishing up the production units now. I just have a prototype.



I just order mine for $59.96, The price will goes up tomorrow. I have a Fenix Pd 35 last year model with 850LM, I have been carry at work most of the time for an year. But little too long and can't tail stand, I like to see the comparison between both light. When will the S30R shipping out?


----------



## bright star (Dec 3, 2014)

Great light ! But the stepdown , im not likeing that .


----------



## curlysir (Dec 4, 2014)

Mine should ship tomorrow, received notice that a shipping label has been created. Should get it early next week.


----------



## cmichael (Dec 6, 2014)

curlysir said:


> Thanks for the reply, Now all I have to do is patiently wait for it to arrive. I was going to order the S20R until I saw the S30R was coming out. Been wanting a rechargeable for a while.



Did you get the S20R? I see your another post. LOL.


----------



## johnjr (Dec 8, 2014)

This past Saturday was a good day at my house when I got a package that had my Olights that were on order and arrived, I have to say that I think IMO Olight did a great job on this light and with the magnetic charging base it is very convenient to charge and with the 3400 mah battery it's a great deal, Some of my other Olights are from left are to right are, SR Mini, S30R, S80 Baton, M22 Warrior, sorry I have not had the chance for any beam shots yet but I will get to them soon, I like this one well enough to give them as Christmas Gifts to several of my friends that I got four of them from Andrew & Amanda and might get a couple more before he sells out, Enjoy my lousy pictures.


----------



## cmichael (Dec 8, 2014)

Nice. Please post some beam short outdoor. Hope I get mime soon from GG. How they feel in your hand?


----------



## CelticCross74 (Dec 8, 2014)

Holy cow! Its Olight's version of the PD35! The light looks really good if I didnt already have the R40 Id jump on it.


----------



## curlysir (Dec 8, 2014)

cmichael said:


> Did you get the S20R? I see your another post. LOL.



Yes, I ordered the S20R when GG put in on sale and I couldn't resist. Got it last week and so far I like it. The S30R should be here today.


----------



## curlysir (Dec 8, 2014)

Just received my S30R and have it on the charger. Charger is similar to the SR20 charger but has a higher capacity 750mA vs 500mA. Light is smaller then I expected. If I had paid more attention to the specs I should have known the size and not been surprised. It is a only slightly larger then the SR20. If I had to choose only one between the 2 I would go with the S30R. I do think they both have their places and am glad I have both. Will check out the light output tonight and see how it stacks up against the Fenix UC35. The charging system on the S30R is by far superior to the UC35, the only advantage to the UC35 charging system is that it only requires a USB cable. Does not come with a holster/case which is a con. The included instructions say a lanyard is the box but the Olight web site does not show a lanyard as being included, I don't use one so it is not a big deal to me.


----------



## Ruudr (Dec 8, 2014)

curlysir said:


> Just received my S30R and have it on the charger. Charger is similar to the SR20 charger but has a higher capacity 750mA vs 500mA. Light is smaller then I expected. If I had paid more attention to the specs I should have known the size and not been surprised. It is a only slightly larger then the SR20. If I had to choose only one between the 2 I would go with the S30R. I do think they both have their places and am glad I have both. Will check out the light output tonight and see how it stacks up against the Fenix UC35. The charging system on the S30R is by far superior to the UC35, the only advantage to the UC35 charging system is that it only requires a USB cable. Does not come with a holster/case which is a con. The included instructions say a lanyard is the box but the Olight web site does not show a lanyard as being included, I don't use one so it is not a big deal to me.



Can you make some beam shots of it? Would be great!


----------



## revelations0350 (Dec 8, 2014)

curlysir said:


> Just received my S30R and have it on the charger. Charger is similar to the SR20 charger but has a higher capacity 750mA vs 500mA. Light is smaller then I expected. If I had paid more attention to the specs I should have known the size and not been surprised. It is a only slightly larger then the SR20. If I had to choose only one between the 2 I would go with the S30R. I do think they both have their places and am glad I have both. Will check out the light output tonight and see how it stacks up against the Fenix UC35. The charging system on the S30R is by far superior to the UC35, the only advantage to the UC35 charging system is that it only requires a USB cable. Does not come with a holster/case which is a con. The included instructions say a lanyard is the box but the Olight web site does not show a lanyard as being included, I don't use one so it is not a big deal to me.



Can you post side by side pics? I have my s20r coming today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## cmichael (Dec 8, 2014)

I have the last year model PD35, I use it at work, not very pocket friendly, hope the S30R more friendly than PD35, any one have picture compare them too?


----------



## P1X4R (Dec 8, 2014)

cmichael said:


> I have the last year model PD35, I use it at work, not very pocket friendly, hope the S30R more friendly than PD35, any one have picture compare them too?


----------



## cmichael (Dec 9, 2014)

P1X4R said:


>



Thanks for the tease  How much brighter intern in throw? I think the S30R will be my new EDC.


----------



## xdayv (Dec 9, 2014)

What does Olight's turbo mode means? Is it momentary click at 1000?


----------



## curlysir (Dec 9, 2014)

xdayv said:


> What does Olight's turbo mode means? Is it momentary click at 1000?



No, It stays in that mode. When you hold the button down it cycles between low, medium, and high. You have to click the button twice when on to go to turbo. When off you click twice if turbo was not the last mode used. The flashlight goes to the last mode used when you turn it on with 1 click, or turbo with 2 clicks.


----------



## phantom23 (Dec 9, 2014)

cmichael said:


> Thanks for the tease  How much brighter intern in throw? I think the S30R will be my new EDC.


S30R has less throw than PD35.


----------



## InquisitiveInquirer (Dec 12, 2014)

I just received mine in the mail today. The thing is tiny when it's next to my TN12 2014! UI is nice and i'm really liking the light so far. Just one question to other s30r owners is with regards to the low battery indicator light in the middle of the side switch. Mines doesn't turn on. When i received it in the mail today, i took the battery out and measured 3.61V - it's practically empty and needs to be charged. Of course, with the excitement of just receiving it, i couldn't help but play with it first anyways before i charged. I put it into turbo and left it on for a minute or so. With the battery at 3.61V, shouldn't i have been getting a blinking red low battery indicator light? I got nothing! Does this mean the blinking indicator light does not work on my model or does the circuit believe 3.61V is still not low enough to warrant a blinking low battery indicator light? Feedback would be appreciated!


----------



## Floating Spots (Dec 12, 2014)

Got mine today. Nice light. Battery was extremely tight. I had to smack it with my palm hard to work the battery out. Took out the hologram battery polarity sticker and the battery now slides out nicely. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## kahuna2793 (Dec 12, 2014)

S30r looks good about to order one. What everyone thinks about Olight s30r vs zebralight sc62 ?
I like sc62 pocket clip better but s30r UI better.


----------



## gteague (Dec 12, 2014)

i hadn't been keeping up with flashlights since my hds 'clicky' lights last forever and the tm26 just keeps on chugging for when i need to light up the more-than-immediate area! but edisonbright sent me an email with some discount pricing and i noticed the olight flashlights and although i've seen the brand around, i've never owned one.

the s10r caught my eye first as i love to carry a light not much taller than my belt is wide and i much prefer a side button to and endcap one. i have plenty of chargers, but the unique charging method looked intriguing as well so although they offered the model without the charger i went ahead and got the combo. the very low power and ability to candle-stand were nice features as well as the ability to go directly to full-power or last-used level from off, both of which my hds lights can do.

and while i was going through the rest of the ad, i saw the s30r and it recalled the semi-mistake i'd made with the nitecore ec25 i think it was--their smallest 18650 light. that one had a large head and was too long to fit on a belt without something pushing it off. to replace it i'd gotten one of those zebra lights which weren't much larger than the battery itself which was a perfect size, but the light sucked. it was advertised as around 900 lumens and it would have been lucky to make 250 i think. and the button was twitchy and erratic and the ui awkward. so i've been wanting to replace that one with a decent 18650 light for a long time now and hopefully the s30r will fill that bill. and it's nice to have two lights with essentially the same ui.

anyway, it was a pretty good discount of about 20% i think and it involved making an offer on ebay for the product with a specific amount and the offer was accepted right away. they shipped priority mail free and should be here the first of the week.

i'll never quit carrying my hds lights, but it never hurts to poke your head out and look around every now and then.

oh, and are the chargers on the s10r and the s30r the same? it looked like they were, but there could always be some internal circuitry difference.

thanks, /guy

/guy


----------



## gteague (Dec 15, 2014)

rec'd my s10r and s30r this morning and, to my surprise, found some unexpected differences between these two lights from the same family. of course the s30r wasn't released at the same time as the s10/s15/s20 models.

there was no lanyard in the s30r package and upon inspection i saw there is no provision for one on the tailcap as the s10r has. but further reading revealed one was supposed to be in the box--i guess it attaches to the top of the belt clip--no idea where it went missing. maybe edison will send me one if i email them.

the charger in the s30r package didn't have 'rev2' on it and the logo seemed a little less white than than the charger from the s10r package which did have 'rev2' on the charger box. also, the s30r charger has a lightning bolt icon on front where the light is and that icon is missing on the s10r charger. i was expecting to be able to use either charger for either light, but upon closer inspection i found that one charger had an output of 4.55v @500ma (0.5a) and the other one was 4.55v @750ma. and i do notice that if i put the s30r onto the 500ma charger the light blinks sort of erratically. also, the instructions don't say whether or not a solid red light means the light is charging, but i'm assuming that for now. also, the manual givess no indication of how long a full charge will take on either charger.

the biggest surprise though was a small difference in the ui of the two lights. the s30r lets you go from /off/ to /strobe/ with 3 clicks whereas the s10r requires 2 clicks from /on/. for a tactical light it's nice to be able to go from /off/ to /strobe/, but the s10r is hardly a tactical light and that is no problem for me as i hardly ever use the strobe and if i did i suspect it would be for emergency signaling and not tactical for stun. 

i was prepared to put thread grease on either or both lights, but they both were adequately greased. they are both on the chargers now and pending a full charge before more testing and familiarization, but the build quality seems top-notch and the button pressure and tactile feedback seem very well chosen. so far i'm pretty well pleased with both items. i'll report back if there are any glitches.

/guy


----------



## Utew (Dec 15, 2014)

^ Nice observations, *gteague* =) 

Curious about the charging base for the S10R seemingly not working correctly with the S30R, I would think both bases should work fine for both torches (albeit the 30R base charging a bit faster). I'm a little surprised that they changed the strobe access on the 30R, but it makes it less likely to enter strobe by accident, which is a good thing IMO. Honestly I'd rather have a beacon mode and/or SOS on the S series lights instead of strobe anyway. But you can't please everyone. 

Thanks for your update.


----------



## gteague (Dec 15, 2014)

Utew said:


> ^ Nice observations, *gteague* =)
> 
> Curious about the charging base for the S10R seemingly not working correctly with the S30R, I would think both bases should work fine for both torches (albeit the 30R base charging a bit faster). I'm a little surprised that they changed the strobe access on the 30R, but it makes it less likely to enter strobe by accident, which is a good thing IMO. Honestly I'd rather have a beacon mode and/or SOS on the S series lights instead of strobe anyway. But you can't please everyone.
> 
> Thanks for your update.



the charging interface seems a little bit iffy and erratic just in my very limited trials so far. when connected to a usb port, the red light flashes about once per second or so. sometimes when the light is mounted the light just continues flashing which i'm assuming means it hasn't 'registered' with the charger. and sometimes i get a dual light flash where it flashes twice with no off time in-between, then pauses for about 3/4 second. usually just a little re-mounting or re-positioning of the light will change either behavior to a solid light but it's a little disappointing if the positioning needs to be that precise when mounting it as the magnetic force sort of just 'sucks it in' and you can't really steer it very well.

but i need more experience before concluding anything. just wish there was more documentation about expected charger behavior and whether you should have to take any care when mounting the light to the base.

btw, the s10r has finished charging. i didn't take a voltage reading of either battery before i started, but i was glad to see the light turn green after a little over an hour. this type of charger was never meant to be a rapid charger, so i really don't care how long these take as i always have charged spares or can throw the battery onto my xtar xp1 rapid charger if necessary.


/guy


----------



## Utew (Dec 15, 2014)

^Hmmm.. are you charging via a PC USB port or with a separate USB charger? 
I use a mobile phone charger(1A) and have no issues with my S10R.
Just received notice that my S30R is shipping today from Illumn, should have it Wed or Thurs, be curious to see if my charging base exhibits the same effects as yours.


----------



## curlysir (Dec 15, 2014)

gteague said:


> rec'd my s10r and s30r this morning and, to my surprise, found some unexpected differences between these two lights from the same family. of course the s30r wasn't released at the same time as the s10/s15/s20 models.
> 
> there was no lanyard in the s30r package and upon inspection i saw there is no provision for one on the tailcap as the s10r has. but further reading revealed one was supposed to be in the box--i guess it attaches to the top of the belt clip--no idea where it went missing. maybe edison will send me one if i email them.
> 
> ...



_The included instructions for the S30R do say a lanyard is the box but the Olight web site does not show a lanyard as being included in the Included Accessories, Olight must have changed their mind after the instructions were printed. I have the S30R and the S20R. The S20R charger appears to be the same charger as your S10R. I have used both chargers on both lights without any problems. The light does stay solid red until fully charged and then turns green. It also appears as if the S20R has the same ui as the S10R_


----------



## gteague (Dec 15, 2014)

Utew said:


> ^Hmmm.. are you charging via a PC USB port or with a separate USB charger?
> I use a mobile phone charger(1A) and have no issues with my S10R.
> Just received notice that my S30R is shipping today from Illumn, should have it Wed or Thurs, be curious to see if my charging base exhibits the same effects as yours.



well, the s10r finished charging nearly two hours ago and the s30r is still charging so i will have to take it off and voltage test it i guess. hope i didn't get the charger that won't turn green when finished charging.

and i'm using a usb port from a powered hub. i have two ports on that hub which are 5-10 amp output so i'll try one of those ports for an hour before i give up on the green light coming on.

i took the s10r into a dark room and the levels are very well chosen i think. the moonlight mode lit up the smallish room very well and after a couple of seconds the ring inside the bezel started glowing green--but it's not very bright, not sure if you'd be able to easily see it from any distance.

/guy


----------



## gteague (Dec 15, 2014)

i got impatient and tired of waiting for the green light of the s30r charger so yanked the battery (which was not the slightest bit warm even after 4 hours on the charger) and put it in my xtar charger with the voltage readouts.

the 18650 3400mah battery reads between 4.02v @.25a charging rate and 4.14v @1.0a rate. either the charger is defective or even that voltage isn't enough to trigger the green light--technically i guess the full charge voltage is 4.20v. the xtar is still flashing one segment so i'm putting it on the 1.0a charge until the xtar indicates full charge.

i think the previous poster (utew) might be onto something and it might be best to use a hi-capacity wall to usb charger like the one for the ipad for the s30r. myself i have no problem using the s10r charger for trickle or yanking the battery and charging it externally.

when the xtar indicates full charge which should be very soon now as it's up to 4.19v, i'm going to put it back in the olight chargers to see if the green light comes on.

/guy


----------



## Floating Spots (Dec 15, 2014)

Left my light on until it cycled into medium and wouldn't go any higher. Dropped it on the charging base and it took about 3.75 hours to turn green. This is connected to an Anker charger capable of 2.1 amps per port. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## gteague (Dec 15, 2014)

curlysir said:


> _The included instructions for the S30R do say a lanyard is the box but the Olight web site does not show a lanyard as being included in the Included Accessories, Olight must have changed their mind after the instructions were printed. I have the S30R and the S20R. The S20R charger appears to be the same charger as your S10R. I have used both chargers on both lights without any problems. The light does stay solid red until fully charged and then turns green. It also appears as if the S20R has the same ui as the S10R_



good info--thanks! /guy


----------



## gteague (Dec 15, 2014)

well, i'm not convinced the supplied olight 18650 3400mah battery might have a bad spot in it. it has been showing 4.20v on the xtar charger for over 30 minutes now and the charger is on max charge and there is still one lcd segment blinking indicating it's not fully charged yet. i haven't seen that behavior with any of my other cells. i might have to repeat the battery charger experiment with one of my orbtronics aw 3400mah cells. btw, those cells do work in the s30r even though they are 'flat' on the positive node compared to the supplied olight battery.

ok, took two of my orbtronic cells and put one in the xtar charger alongside the olight battery where it too shows 4.20v and has one segment flashing. the other orbtronic i put into the flashlight and returned it to the 750mah olight supplied charger. i guess a watched pot (battery charger) never boils, eh? [g]

/guy


----------



## gteague (Dec 15, 2014)

i took my eyes off all the batteries to work on the computer and lo and behold all three are charged. i put the olight battery back in the 750mah charger and the light turned green. so i guess i just need to be more patient and also use a high current source rather than a computer-bus-powered usb port.

ok, well timing is right, it's getting dark and i can try both lights out soon. unlike the hds lights i own, at least it's not going to strain my brain to memorize the ui--for the hds lights if i need to change their programming i have to pull up the manual online or carry the laminated card they used to supply.

tks for the help. i'll report back how i like the lights in use.

/guy


----------



## Utew (Dec 15, 2014)

^Glad things seem to be working themselves out, somewhat. Memory serves that I have heard of multiple instances where a USB hub would power certain devices, but not work for some at all. 

Case in point, I had a hub that would not power an external hard drive reliably, but the drive worked just fine via a PC port. Might be a long shot but you might try connecting to a dedicated PC port, rather than go through the hub itself... assuming you don't have a wall USB charger handy. 

Don't get lost in the dark of the eve.


----------



## gteague (Dec 15, 2014)

Utew said:


> ^Glad things seem to be working themselves out, somewhat. Memory serves that I have heard of multiple instances where a USB hub would power certain devices, but not work for some at all.
> 
> Case in point, I had a hub that would not power an external hard drive reliably, but the drive worked just fine via a PC port. Might be a long shot but you might try connecting to a dedicated PC port, rather than go through the hub itself... assuming you don't have a wall USB charger handy.
> 
> Don't get lost in the dark of the eve.



yeah, i'm familiar with the hub power problems. way too familiar. [g] but this is a new usb v3.0 hub which has two ports dedicated to high current charging even if the computer is shut down. it's a nice feature since there's like 7 ports total and i don't have that many usb3 devices yet and can afford to leave these free for charging.

but when i started i just plugged the chargers into the first port available and although the s10r did charge fairly quickly, that port might not have supplied enough current for the s30r which can draw 250ma more than the s10r and when i realized it was taking so long i moved over to the dedicated hub port. and even there i got impatient and let the xtar have a go for the last 30 minutes. that 18650 battery might have been totally drained as i didn't check it first.

thanks!

/guy


----------



## gteague (Dec 15, 2014)

didn't take me long to figure out how to make the s10r behave like the s30r to activate the strobe from /off/:

for the s30r, triple tap the button
for the s10r, tap the button, pause nearly imperceptibly, then double tap it.

this was the only thing i'd found so far where the ui differed between these models and this easily reconciles the difference.

/guy


----------



## InquisitiveInquirer (Dec 16, 2014)

Okay. I definitely think something is wrong with my charger... I left it charging for 7 hours and the light was still red. The voltage before charging was at ~3.5V. After 7 hours of charging and a very discomforting red light still, i just took it off and checked and it was 3.9V. I had the charging bay plugged into my samsung cellphone wall charger. Also, has anyone noticed that the tint of their s30r is slightly greenish? Mines is. I must say i haven't had too many good experiences with olight so far. Both olights i own have been......


----------



## jhc37013 (Dec 16, 2014)

My S30R is on its way to me and I remember the dealer mentioned they was waiting for a second shipment before sending the S30R to customers because their was a possible issue with the charger, maybe you already knew that and I don't want to freak anyone out who did not so maybe we can gather some more facts about "first wave" charger issues. I believe at least two dealers mentioned this that I know of but that is all I know and possibly all S30R's mentioned in this thread have the correct charger and will figure out the issues there having.

I also wanted to ask *InquisInquirer* have you tried just using the charging chord supplied with the light and not the phone charger? Maybe the phone chord supplies to little current for the charging base if that is possible.


----------



## Overclocker (Dec 16, 2014)

olight's got a winner here. super convenient cradle charging. improved UI (now triple-click for strobe from either on or off. double-click to jump directly to max from either off or on).

excellent deep carry clip that that actually "lands" on a flat part of the body (won't shred pants)


----------



## RemcoM (Dec 16, 2014)

When comes olight out with a new long awaited superthrower?

The SR95S UT, was only a limited edition.

The same for Fenix....the stock TK61, is not a superthrower......a superthrower, is a light that has over 300 (REAL) KcD, and with over 1100 meters of throw.


----------



## Albinoni1967 (Dec 16, 2014)

Capolini said:


> Looks like a nice, powerful and compact light.
> 
> *I am guessing the magnet is not there because of the charging port?*



But wouldnt it be magnetic charging like drop in and charge kinda like induction charging.


----------



## Albinoni1967 (Dec 16, 2014)

phantom23 said:


> No throw plus probably huuge step down after a very short time. I'm not very impressed.



I dont think this torch is meant to be a thrower but more so an everyday EDC torch with some grunt


----------



## Albinoni1967 (Dec 16, 2014)

Is the 18650 battery in it removable so say I can use another brand like Panasonic, KeepPower etc.

I would presume it would come with Olights own 18650 battery.


----------



## phantom23 (Dec 16, 2014)

Battery is removable and you can use any 18650 cell.


Albinoni1967 said:


> I dont think this torch is meant to be a thrower but more so an everyday EDC torch with some grunt


Thing is - except Nitecore EC21 all of them are. All of them are floody with big lumen numbers. Lumens which are wasted because you need more of them to illuminate the same object. I already had floody XM-L flashlight and I'm done with this setup.


----------



## Albinoni1967 (Dec 16, 2014)

phantom23 said:


> Battery is removable and you can use any 18650 cell.
> 
> Thing is - except Nitecore EC21 all of them are. All of them are floody with big lumen numbers. Lumens which are wasted because you need more of them to illuminate the same object. I already had floody XM-L flashlight and I'm done with this setup.



Yes but the Lumens on this thing is 1000 which really isnt that bad for a torch this size, I mean would you call the Sunwayman D40A 4xAA torch a thrower as well. Ok so your basocally saying because the frome section of the lens of the torch is small it wastes the lumens and does not throw it out properly


----------



## Landshark99 (Dec 16, 2014)

Albinoni1967 said:


> Is the 18650 battery in it removable so say I can use another brand like Panasonic, KeepPower etc.
> 
> I would presume it would come with Olights own 18650 battery.


yes


----------



## Albinoni1967 (Dec 16, 2014)

This or JetBeam DDR26. I had the DDR26 on my mind and was going to get and add to my collection but the Olight S30R is also nice


----------



## gteague (Dec 16, 2014)

jhc37013 said:


> My S30R is on its way to me and I remember the dealer mentioned they was waiting for a second shipment before sending the S30R to customers because their was a possible issue with the charger, maybe you already knew that and I don't want to freak anyone out who did not so maybe we can gather some more facts about "first wave" charger issues. I believe at least two dealers mentioned this that I know of but that is all I know and possibly all S30R's mentioned in this thread have the correct charger and will figure out the issues there having.
> 
> I also wanted to ask *InquisInquirer* have you tried just using the charging chord supplied with the light and not the phone charger? Maybe the phone chord supplies to little current for the charging base if that is possible.




i need more data points before concluding anything. which means i need to run it down at least halfway and try charging again. also, next time i plan to take any computers and hubs out of the equation by using a direct ac to usb module. since the light turned green i strongly suspect my charger is ok. i know from experience that with 18650 batteries it's hard to push that last 0.15v of potential into them with any batteries or any charger. for example, when i use my tm26 to charge the 4x18650s internally, it will pretty quickly charge them up to 4.05v and then might take another 90 minutes to get to 4.20v. the smaller rc123s don't seem to suffer from this 'voltage hump' issue.

/guy


----------



## curlysir (Dec 16, 2014)

gteague said:


> i need more data points before concluding anything. which means i need to run it down at least halfway and try charging again. also, next time i plan to take any computers and hubs out of the equation by using a direct ac to usb module. since the light turned green i strongly suspect my charger is ok. i know from experience that with 18650 batteries it's hard to push that last 0.15v of potential into them with any batteries or any charger. for example, when i use my tm26 to charge the 4x18650s internally, it will pretty quickly charge them up to 4.05v and then might take another 90 minutes to get to 4.20v. the smaller rc123s don't seem to suffer from this 'voltage hump' issue.
> 
> /guy



You need an in-line USB Amperemeter/Voltmeter to see how many amps the charger is actually drawing. I bought one when I got the light and found it so useful I purchased 2 more. They are about $10, I use the Bestope Digital led USB Amperemeter Volmeter, but there are several that appear to be the same just different brand for around the same price. I can watch the amps go down as the battery charges, it will start out close to rated capacity of the charger and go down as the battery charges. I also recently purchased a Sabrent 60W 10 port USB Fast Charger just for charging devices that use the USB cord to charge, puts out plenty of power. I kept getting more and more devices that used the USB cord to charge and decided to go this route instead of so many separate chargers.


----------



## InquisitiveInquirer (Dec 16, 2014)

jhc37013 said:


> My S30R is on its way to me and I remember the dealer mentioned they was waiting for a second shipment before sending the S30R to customers because their was a possible issue with the charger, maybe you already knew that and I don't want to freak anyone out who did not so maybe we can gather some more facts about "first wave" charger issues. I believe at least two dealers mentioned this that I know of but that is all I know and possibly all S30R's mentioned in this thread have the correct charger and will figure out the issues there having.
> 
> I also wanted to ask *InquisInquirer* have you tried just using the charging chord supplied with the light and not the phone charger? Maybe the phone chord supplies to little current for the charging base if that is possible.



No i haven't. I will try using the supplied cord instead of my samsung's cord. If that still doesn't work, i'm contacting olight. Another thing i mentioned earlier, but no one replied to: is the low battery indicator in the on/off button working on everyone's? Mines does not go on at all - even when i ran it in turbo for about a minute or so when the battery was at 3.6V.


----------



## phantom23 (Dec 16, 2014)

Albinoni1967 said:


> Yes but the Lumens on this thing is 1000 which really isnt that bad for a torch this size, I mean would you call the Sunwayman D40A 4xAA torch a thrower as well. Ok so your basocally saying because the frome section of the lens of the torch is small it wastes the lumens and does not throw it out properly


It doesn't waste lumens, it just throws a lot of them sideways. For example S30R needs 1000 lumens to illuminate something as good as Nitecore EC21 with 460 lm. I had Sunwayman V20C (440lm, 5800lux/1m) and I was using near to top brightness even at pretty short distances. It's just a waste of energy.


----------



## billcushman (Dec 16, 2014)

gteague said:


> i need more data points before concluding anything. which means i need to run it down at least halfway and try charging again. also, next time i plan to take any computers and hubs out of the equation by using a direct ac to usb module. since the light turned green i strongly suspect my charger is ok. i know from experience that with 18650 batteries it's hard to push that last 0.15v of potential into them with any batteries or any charger. for example, when i use my tm26 to charge the 4x18650s internally, it will pretty quickly charge them up to 4.05v and then might take another 90 minutes to get to 4.20v. the smaller rc123s don't seem to suffer from this 'voltage hump' issue.
> 
> /guy


I just ordered a USB Voltmeter/Ammeter to take readings while charging. I am using a Samsung 2.0 Amp external AC Charge Adapter. The battery supplied with the unit charged in less than 3 hours. I then checked the voltage on the Olight 18650 battery and it measured 4.2325 using a Fluke 289 Multimeter. I suspect that the charge current is much higher than the .750 A listed on the charger base label.


----------



## gteague (Dec 17, 2014)

billcushman said:


> I just ordered a USB Voltmeter/Ammeter to take readings while charging. I am using a Samsung 2.0 Amp external AC Charge Adapter. The battery supplied with the unit charged in less than 3 hours. I then checked the voltage on the Olight 18650 battery and it measured 4.2325 using a Fluke 289 Multimeter. I suspect that the charge current is much higher than the .750 A listed on the charger base label.



my xtar charger shows voltage of the cell at any point in time. i haven't tried comparing it with my ohmmeter because it seems accurate enough to me. it's a great feature to have a voltage readout and one of the highlights of my tm26 light as well.

i didn't reply to the low battery question light because i haven't run either of the lights i got yesterday down that far yet. i'm distracted setting up a new computer as well.

/guy


----------



## gteague (Dec 17, 2014)

InquisitiveInquirer said:


> No i haven't. I will try using the supplied cord instead of my samsung's cord. If that still doesn't work, i'm contacting olight. Another thing i mentioned earlier, but no one replied to: is the low battery indicator in the on/off button working on everyone's? Mines does not go on at all - even when i ran it in turbo for about a minute or so when the battery was at 3.6V.



hey, i just noticed in the s10r manual it says that if you put in a cr123 instead of an rc123 the low battery light will stay on. the s30r manual doesn't have this note but i wonder if putting in 2xcr123s might force the light on?

/guy


----------



## curlysir (Dec 17, 2014)

billcushman said:


> I just ordered a USB Voltmeter/Ammeter to take readings while charging. I am using a Samsung 2.0 Amp external AC Charge Adapter. The battery supplied with the unit charged in less than 3 hours. I then checked the voltage on the Olight 18650 battery and it measured 4.2325 using a Fluke 289 Multimeter. I suspect that the charge current is much higher than the .750 A listed on the charger base label.


 
I have not observed amps higher then the rated capacity of the chargers on the S30R or S20R using an inline USB amperemeter. The amps go down as the fill capacity go up just as I would expect. If your AC adapter is showing more then 5 volts that could be a problem. My voltage to the charger is normally about 5.1 volts.


----------



## MAO4 (Dec 18, 2014)

InquisitiveInquirer said:


> No i haven't. I will try using the supplied cord instead of my samsung's cord. If that still doesn't work, i'm contacting olight. Another thing i mentioned earlier, but no one replied to: is the low battery indicator in the on/off button working on everyone's? Mines does not go on at all - even when i ran it in turbo for about a minute or so when the battery was at 3.6V.



I haven't had mine come on for low voltage yet (maybe just haven't drained it down low enough), but I have found a way to make it come on so at least you can make sure the red led is working. Follow the instructions in the manual to "lock" the light. Then if you press the button while the light is locked the red led will come on briefly.


----------



## gteague (Dec 18, 2014)

here's a couple of data points for the charging situation today i received the xtar voltage/current usb 'meter' and a rav4 ac-powered usb charging hub.

first, i connected the 750ma charger which came with the s30r (the one that took so long to turn green when attempting to charge the 18560 in the s30r for the first time) to the same usb port in my keyboard with the meter inline. the first readings were 4.98v and 0.29a. gradually over just a few minutes these moved to around 4.92v and 0.19a. charger light still red.

i then moved it to the ac-powered usb module and the meter showed 5.02v and 0.00a and the green light was on.

i then moved it back to the original usb-powered port and it took it about another 10 minutes for the light to turn green with a reading of 5.01v and 0.00a.

next i mounted the s30r in the same 750mah charger on a usb-powered port and the meter showed 4.82v and 0.29a. i moved it to the ac-powered usb port and there it's reading 5.04v and 0.40a. this shows me that the device can draw more current from this port although 0.40a should be within the capability of a normal usb port, right? anyway, it rapidly dropped to 0.29a with the voltage staying at 5.04v which shows the ac-powered usb module is pretty well regulated. i'm waiting to see if the light turns green--the light has barely been used since it was fully charged yesterday. ... and it turned green in less than 15 minutes. i moved it back to the usb-powered port and it remained green.

so there does appear to be a slight difference, in this case at least, between an ac-powered usb port and a usb-powered port. and now i know the s30r 750ma charger works and it works with the s10r as well as the s30r but i think the 750ma charger is pretty slow with an 18650 battery and as cool as the magnant chargers are, if i'm in a hurry i'll pop the battery into my xtar charger instead.

btw, that little xtar usb v/a meter is a steal at less than $6. very useful indeed!

/guy


----------



## gteague (Dec 18, 2014)

MAO4 said:


> I haven't had mine come on for low voltage yet (maybe just haven't drained it down low enough), but I have found a way to make it come on so at least you can make sure the red led is working. Follow the instructions in the manual to "lock" the light. Then if you press the button while the light is locked the red led will come on briefly.



this does indeed work for the s30r, but not for the s10r for some reason.

/guy


----------



## capatt (Dec 18, 2014)

I just received my S30R today and I have two observations that I don't recall seeing anywhere else in the thread. First, the 1000 lumens is possible only when loaded with two CR123a. A 18650 can only output 960 (I believe). Second, there is no discernible difference in brightness between High and Turbo when using the 18650, but there is a very, very slight difference between those two modes when using CR123A. I wrote to Olight tech support about the issue (no reply yet), as I might have a defective unit.


----------



## GoingGear.com (Dec 19, 2014)

capatt said:


> I just received my S30R today and I have two observations that I don't recall seeing anywhere else in the thread. First, the 1000 lumens is possible only when loaded with two CR123a. A 18650 can only output 960 (I believe). Second, there is no discernible difference in brightness between High and Turbo when using the 18650, but there is a very, very slight difference between those two modes when using CR123A. I wrote to Olight tech support about the issue (no reply yet), as I might have a defective unit.



Did you charge the light? It won't go into the higher outputs unless the battery has a good charge.


----------



## capatt (Dec 19, 2014)

Yep, used two different fully charged 18650 cells. Perhaps the difference in luminosity between those two modes is so subtle I just can't perceive it.


----------



## billcushman (Dec 19, 2014)

capatt said:


> I just received my S30R today and I have two observations that I don't recall seeing anywhere else in the thread. First, the 1000 lumens is possible only when loaded with two CR123a. A 18650 can only output 960 (I believe). Second, there is no discernible difference in brightness between High and Turbo when using the 18650, but there is a very, very slight difference between those two modes when using CR123A. I wrote to Olight tech support about the issue (no reply yet), as I might have a defective unit.


 
The rated output of the Olight S30R in all five modes is 1, 20, 100, 600, and 920 lumens when using a 18650 battery. The steps between levels are 20X, 5X, 6X, and 1.5X. Human vision is logarithmic rather than linear, so small multiples are not very noticeable.

I made some VERY SLOPPY measurements using a Sekonic L508-Cine exposure meter that has both Foot Lampert and Foot Candle capability. I measured the reflected light from a white surface at a distance of about 15 feet. Assuming that the 600 lumen reading is correct, the equivalent readings in the four brightest modes were 24, 146, 600, and 800. The steps between the first three are very noticeable. The brightness difference between the last two steps is not very noticeable. This perception is normal.

The photographic light meter does NOT have the correct response curve that mimics human vision. Lumens are a measure of total light output. Foot Lamberts are a measure of reflected light. In this case I was using a 2 degree spot meter. IF I perform some accurate measurement using a Spectroradiometer, I will post the results. I did make a quickie measurement of the color temperature using a Spectroradiometer. Results were between 5500K and 6500K in most modes.

I suspect your unit is normal. The visual difference between the two brightest modes is very small.


----------



## cmichael (Dec 19, 2014)

GoingGear.com said:


> Did you charge the light? It won't go into the higher outputs unless the battery has a good charge.



I 'm waiting for USPS today for your S30R that you send. Mean while I refresh all my 12, 3100mah Eagle tech that got from you. Do the Eagle tech 3100mah battery have less running time on the turbo mode compare to the Olight 3400mah battery? What is the minimum voltage before loosing the turbo mode?


----------



## hoop762 (Dec 19, 2014)

I LOVE those olight pocket clips. Way better than nitecore or fenix. This one may replace my m18 maverick.


----------



## cmichael (Dec 19, 2014)

Please stop teasing. I'm waiting . Wait.. I think I see the post man truck down the street.. lol


----------



## cmichael (Dec 19, 2014)

Just got it. perfect size EDC for Asian style.


----------



## billcushman (Dec 19, 2014)

curlysir said:


> I have not observed amps higher then the rated capacity of the chargers on the S30R or S20R using an inline USB amperemeter. The amps go down as the fill capacity go up just as I would expect. If your AC adapter is showing more then 5 volts that could be a problem. My voltage to the charger is normally about 5.1 volts.


The USB A/V Monitor I ordered shows as delivered by USPS, but is not yet here (suspect scan before delivery). After it arrives I will post my findings. A desirable profile would be charge constant current at 750 mA until 4.2 v, then switch to constant voltage mode of 4.2 volts until current drops to about 50 mA. This should be easy to implement in the design. I checked the fully charged battery previously at it was 4.2. That would not be achieved unless the charger had a constant voltage mode during which the current would steadily decline.


----------



## billcushman (Dec 20, 2014)

curlysir said:


> I have not observed amps higher then the rated capacity of the chargers on the S30R or S20R using an inline USB amperemeter. The amps go down as the fill capacity go up just as I would expect. If your AC adapter is showing more then 5 volts that could be a problem. My voltage to the charger is normally about 5.1 volts.


I finally received the USB V/A Monitor. On the Samsung 2A USB/AC Adapter, the voltage measured 5.07v and the current was 740mA. When the current dropped to less than 150 mA the charging stopped and the current dropped to zero. I suspect the charger has a CC 750mA/CV 4.2v design with cutoff at 150mA. I checked the battery using a Fluke 289 immediately after charge stopped and it measured 4.2436vDc.


----------



## billcushman (Dec 20, 2014)

capatt said:


> I just received my S30R today and I have two observations that I don't recall seeing anywhere else in the thread. First, the 1000 lumens is possible only when loaded with two CR123a. A 18650 can only output 960 (I believe). Second, there is no discernible difference in brightness between High and Turbo when using the 18650, but there is a very, very slight difference between those two modes when using CR123A. I wrote to Olight tech support about the issue (no reply yet), as I might have a defective unit.


I made some additional readings with a fully charged battery (4.2436v) and the results in the Turbo mode were much higher than the earlier readings when the battery voltage was around 3.7v. The equivalent readings with the same setup as before measured 25, 142, 600, and 1200 (rather than the previous 800 reading). This is a ratio of 2X in the highest two modes and is more easily noticed. The S30R output in Turbo mode is very sensitive to battery voltage and is not regulated for constant current as are all the other modes. If you want the highest possible output, the battery need to be near 4.2 volts.


----------



## jhc37013 (Dec 20, 2014)

So I have two S30R's one I got a few days ago and another I got today, first the light is great I love the whole setup now anyone can own a powerful EDC light that uses "exotic" batteries by way of charging easier than the way most people charge their phone.

The good news/bad news is the beam on the first light I got is perfect but the second light I received their is a very tiny concentrated doughnut in the center of of the hotspot, their is nothing obvious I can see to cause the difference both emitters are perfectly centered and I see no flaws on the reflector so I will be sending one of them back.


----------



## tonywalker23 (Dec 20, 2014)

On the bottom of the Chargers for the s30r and s10r it has different specifications. I've tried them on both and everything appears ok. Any long term disadvantages to using chargers for a light it didn't come with?


----------



## tonywalker23 (Dec 20, 2014)

One other thing… the glow in the dark ring on the s10r looks perfect. The gitd ring on the 30 looks more like glowing glitter instead of a perfect ring. Anyone else notice that?


----------



## billcushman (Dec 22, 2014)

I posted a review of the Olight S30R at Amazon. Here is a link. Please check it helpful if you find it informative.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00Q7A9LIE/?tag=cpf0b6-20


----------



## InquisitiveInquirer (Dec 22, 2014)

tonywalker23 said:


> One other thing… the glow in the dark ring on the s10r looks perfect. The gitd ring on the 30 looks more like glowing glitter instead of a perfect ring. Anyone else notice that?



While i don't have an S10R to compare with, i can tell you that my S30R, in comparison to my ST25, is exactly as you describe - just little speckles of glowing bits. My ST25 has a much more even (and brighter) o-ring at the head.


----------



## MIKES250R (Dec 22, 2014)

Nice review!


----------



## Anybodysguess (Dec 24, 2014)

I liked the glowing oring at first on my S10r but then not so much, it didn't glow long enough to be of hardly any use, didn't last more than 15 minutes, my watch glows allll night, even if dim the glow would help locate the light in extreme dark. And then, what I'd you don't want to give your position away and it is glowing? Don't know if it's bright enough to do that, but just a thought.


----------



## Anybodysguess (Dec 24, 2014)

On the topic of glowing, does anyone here know why flashlight manufacturers don't put a led in the handle/tail and regulate it to tritium tube brightness? Always on, it would pretty much draw less than the self discharge of many batteries. Maybe a topic about this, many a manufacturer will catch wind of this?


----------



## Albinoni1967 (Dec 30, 2014)

I am tossing up between the S10R or the S30R but not sure what to get, ok I know the S30R has more Lumens etc and a 18650 battery but do you think its worth it, or get the S10R.

Thanks


----------



## Albinoni1967 (Dec 30, 2014)

Sorry forgot to ask but does this light have a Lockout feature where you can lockout the light so when you press the switch it wont come on.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Dec 30, 2014)

From the "off" position hold steady pressure on the switch: at first "moonlight" mode will light & then turn off: release button and you have accomplished the electronic lockout. When you push the button, the red low battery indicator lights up to indicate lockout. Just hold down the button until moonlight mode comes on and you have turned off the electronic lockout. My S30r is new to me, but when I EDC my S-10 I find it prudent to use the "manual" tail cap loosened lockout, as there have been times when I bypassed the electronic lockout on accident by leaning against something or pulling something else out of my pocket.


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Dec 30, 2014)

I just now read your previous question-asking which light to go with, S10r or S30r. I bought both-the S-10 for general purpose and the S30r when I am outdoors and need more range or longer runtimes. I also have the I7r on my keychain as 1 of 2 backups.


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Albinoni1967 (Dec 31, 2014)

Thank Crazy for your help


----------



## billcushman (Jan 1, 2015)

*OLIGHT S30R CURRENT DRAIN*

The following Olight S30R measurements were taken using a Fluke 289 high accuracy multimeter. Current measurements were made on the 10A range for the lowest shunt resistance. The Olight 3400mAh battery was removed following the current tests and its voltage was 4.1478V. The predicted battery life is based on the battery having a capacity of 3400mAh.


TURBO 2.3552A 1.44hr
600 1.2050A 2.82hr
100 0.2385A 14.26hr
20 0.0443A 76.75hr
1 0.0042A 809.5hr


----------



## Tac Gunner (Jan 2, 2015)

*Re: OLIGHT S30R CURRENT DRAIN*

I pre-ordered an S30r from going gear when they were first released and gave it to my dad on Christmas. When I first got the light the battery was low so I put it on the charger and about 4 hours later the green light came on. I use do the light about a day without any trouble and then re-boxed and wrapped it up for Christmas. He has used it everyday now since Christmas and charged it twice. Last night the low battery indicator came on and the light would not come out of low. He put it on the charger and the light immediately turned green but the light still indicated a low battery and stayed in the low mode. He said he wiped off the charger and flashlight contacts as well as the battery contacts but still had the same results. I have not yet measured the battery to see what the voltage is. Do you all think this is a charger related issue or the protection circuit in the battery? He is using an a/c to USB phone charger to power the charger so maybe it doesn't have a high enough voltage and amperage rating. Any help would be appreciated and if I can't get it fixed I will warranty it.


----------



## jhc37013 (Jan 2, 2015)

*Re: OLIGHT S30R CURRENT DRAIN*



Tac Gunner said:


> I pre-ordered an S30r from going gear when they were first released and gave it to my dad on Christmas. When I first got the light the battery was low so I put it on the charger and about 4 hours later the green light came on. I use do the light about a day without any trouble and then re-boxed and wrapped it up for Christmas. He has used it everyday now since Christmas and charged it twice. Last night the low battery indicator came on and the light would not come out of low. He put it on the charger and the light immediately turned green but the light still indicated a low battery and stayed in the low mode. He said he wiped off the charger and flashlight contacts as well as the battery contacts but still had the same results. I have not yet measured the battery to see what the voltage is. Do you all think this is a charger related issue or the protection circuit in the battery? He is using an a/c to USB phone charger to power the charger so maybe it doesn't have a high enough voltage and amperage rating. Any help would be appreciated and if I can't get it fixed I will warranty it.



Sorry to hear about yours and dads trouble I know you feel responsible for the light since it was a gift I've been in the same position in the past.

At the end of your post you mention he is using something other than the cable the charger came with and a regular USB output on a computer so I have to wonder is it just coincidence that a couple other owners with similar issues tried adapters or other cables report problems?


----------



## Tac Gunner (Jan 2, 2015)

*Re: OLIGHT S30R CURRENT DRAIN*

Yes but if I read those other posts correctly an a/c adapter works as long is it a high enough voltage and amperage, his is 5v @ 1000mah. I have called going gear and they are giving me an rma number for a replacement light. All I asked for when I called was some troubleshooting tips and the fella put me on hold then came back and said they would replace the light, can't ask for better customer service IMO.


----------



## cmichael (Jan 3, 2015)

*Re: OLIGHT S30R CURRENT DRAIN*

I pre order my S30R few week ago, Got it about 2 week ago, But I see a donut hole in hot spot and very yellowish, take a close up looks at the emitter. It was 2 black dot at the Dom, Call up going gear, they ask me to send it back to exchange it. So I ask can I buy another one first with on sale price of 59.96. and I will return the bad S30R for credit back to my card, Also I request to check the new one before it ship. Got it 2 days later at Christmas eve. Open up the box and charge it full at green light comes on from the charger base. I check the voltage is 4.25V. And the light is perfect . no donut hole and cool white hot spot. I had deal with GG few time. Great customer service.

It's that normal Olight 18650, 3400mah can charge up to 4.25V ?


----------



## billcushman (Jan 3, 2015)

*Re: OLIGHT S30R*



cmichael said:


> I pre order my S30R few week ago, Got it about 2 week ago, But I see a donut hole in hot spot and very yellowish, take a close up looks at the emitter. It was 2 black dot at the Dom, Call up going gear, they ask me to send it back to exchange it. So I ask can I buy another one first with on sale price of 59.96. and I will return the bad S30R for credit back to my card, Also I request to check the new one before it ship. Got it 2 days later at Christmas eve. Open up the box and charge it full at green light comes on from the charger base. I check the voltage is 4.25V. And the light is perfect . no donut hole and cool white hot spot. I had deal with GG few time. Great customer service.
> 
> It's that normal Olight 18650, 3400mah can charge up to 4.25V ?[/QUOTE
> 
> Charging to about 4.25 volts appears to be normal. You may have missed my earlier comments on the charger. Using a Samsung 2A USB/AC Adapter, the supplied voltage to the Micro-Dok measured 5.07v and the current was 740mA. When the current dropped to less than 150 mA the charging stopped and the current dropped to zero. I suspect the charger has a CC 750mA/CV 4.2v design with cutoff at 150mA. I checked the battery using a Fluke 289 immediately after charge stopped and it measured 4.2436vDc.


----------



## magnum70383 (Jan 3, 2015)

*Re: OLIGHT S30R*

Just received this light. Great light. But it's a little too big for edc. It's a great light to leave in the kitchen plugged with the charger!


----------



## Camo5 (Jan 3, 2015)

*Re: OLIGHT S30R*

Also just received this light, and it is exactly as long as my phone, where it now resides in my jeans pocket.
I got mine off amazon, and it came with a 2 amp car usb adapter, along with the 750 ma magnetic charging base.

I don't have an oscilloscope or even a multimeter, so all I can really provide is an objective review!
everyone who has seen it has never seen a tactical level flashlight before, and stare at it wide-eyed when I turn it on high. It provides excellent illumination inside and out (but i was lazy to take pictures of it outside) This is also my first ever flashlight.

I don't know how big any of the other 18650 batteries are, but the light has springs on both ends to accept both the buttonhead it comes with and flat ended ones, the battery pushes in 2mm past the back part of the body, and is a mildly tight fit (wiggles slightly until it is completely in) and the threading is square.

I left it on turbo/high for 2 hours while i was skyping, and it was still nearly as bright by the end of it, I don't think the time ratings are based on a 3400 mah li-ion.




























Look at that centering (there are small plastic tabs on each side of the emitter that helps keep it in the middle)

I use my phone for most of the pictures, and the good camera just died ( i cannot find its charging cable, the end is smaller than micro usb) so i can just explain it:
the hotspot is a stark white (15% middle) and gradually fades into a slight yellowish (next 15%) then from there slowly changes to a whitish purple color (next 60%) before gradually fading to the edge of the spill (last 10%) There is a really dim spill zone beyond this, and that cuts off at another 10% increment.

My gitd ring is also glitter glow, and the glow lasts about 10 minutes. but the ring is blue so I don't really mind


----------



## kj2 (Jan 4, 2015)

Without the "plastic tabs" the led would still be in de middle  that thin isn't going anywhere unless the soldering comes lose. Plastic disk is just there to prevent short cut and to make sure during assembly, the led is in the correct spot.


----------



## dukeofbecker (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi all,

I'm new to this forum... Of course the Olight S30R accepts 2xCR123a batteries...I am wondering if the Olight S30R/charging unit will properly charge 2xRCR123a batteries (rechargeables) if installed...?

Thanks,
Carl Perez, Cobleskill, NY


----------



## kj2 (Jan 5, 2015)

dukeofbecker said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm new to this forum... Of course the Olight S30R accepts 2xCR123a batteries...I am wondering if the Olight S30R/charging unit will properly charge 2xRCR123a batteries (rechargeables) if installed...?
> 
> ...



AFAIK, the S30R doesn't support RCR123's.


----------



## GoingGear.com (Jan 5, 2015)

dukeofbecker said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm new to this forum... Of course the Olight S30R accepts 2xCR123a batteries...I am wondering if the Olight S30R/charging unit will properly charge 2xRCR123a batteries (rechargeables) if installed...?
> 
> ...



Nope, 1 x 18650 only when charging.


----------



## magnum70383 (Jan 6, 2015)

This light is too big for edc. Back to the hds


----------



## RemcoM (Jan 6, 2015)

Bad throw on this light....look like the fenix PD35, not my kind of light...i want a bit more.

Im still waiting, for a new olight superthrowerlight, of over 300 kcD.

But i have a 300 kcD plus light...the Nitecore TM36.


----------



## Olightworld (Jan 8, 2015)

If the S30R runs at max(Turbo) for more than 2 minutes, the brightness ramps down to
high within one minute. If you turn the light on at the high output, it will continue at high, without any time limit.


----------



## The Gadget Guru (Jan 21, 2015)

This just arrived yesterday...limited playing around time but I'll do a review on this once I've taken a closer look and had some use time.

*Anyone know how this was assembled and therefore comes apart? It appears that the very front ring would unscrew (looking closely it looks like it may be glued on to seal it up for waterproofing? Just an early guess. But if the inside of the lens needed cleaning it would be nice to know you CAN unscrew that. I tried without forcing it and it didn't budge.*

It is 3mm thicker than me normal EDC which is an Inova X5 I've had for many years and has served me quite well. Not in the new high-tech league of crazy brightness but a very worthy EDC make like a tank.


----------



## foolds (Feb 12, 2015)

Darn Missed out on the Deal on this light.

I just lost my PD35 and am looking for a replacement. 

Seams like every time I get a good light I manage to loose it. But ive had the same $15 tmart flash lights for years... :mecry:

Any longer use reviews on this light? hows it holding up?

JJ


----------



## cmichael (Mar 10, 2015)

*Re: OLIGHT S30R CURRENT DRAIN*



cmichael said:


> I pre order my S30R few week ago, Got it about 2 week ago, But I see a donut hole in hot spot and very yellowish, take a close up looks at the emitter. It was 2 black dot at the Dom, Call up going gear, they ask me to send it back to exchange it. So I ask can I buy another one first with on sale price of 59.96. and I will return the bad S30R for credit back to my card, Also I request to check the new one before it ship. Got it 2 days later at Christmas eve. Open up the box and charge it full at green light comes on from the charger base. I check the voltage is 4.25V. And the light is perfect . no donut hole and cool white hot spot. I had deal with GG few time. Great customer service.
> 
> It's that normal Olight 18650, 3400mah can charge up to 4.25V ?




After 3 month, My Olight start to flick, and now don't turn on at all. Call up going gear, They give me RMA# to return to them to send it to China to get repair, Customer service said it took up to 3 month get to get a back, They send off stuff to China in the 1st of the month. So I won't have the light for almost 4 month. 

Do you guys have any Issue with the Olight S30R?


----------



## cmichael (Mar 13, 2015)

*Re: OLIGHT S30R CURRENT DRAIN*



cmichael said:


> After 3 month, My Olight start to flick, and now don't turn on at all. Call up going gear, They give me RMA# to return to them to send it to China to get repair, Customer service said it took up to 3 month get to get a back, They send off stuff to China in the 1st of the month. So I won't have the light for almost 4 month.
> 
> Do you guys have any Issue with the Olight S30R?



Now I have to use my PD35 for back up. I miss my S30R, 4 month is long time.


----------



## Terry M (Mar 15, 2015)

*Re: OLIGHT S30R CURRENT DRAIN*



cmichael said:


> After 3 month, My Olight start to flick, and now don't turn on at all. Call up going gear, They give me RMA# to return to them to send it to China to get repair, Customer service said it took up to 3 month get to get a back, They send off stuff to China in the 1st of the month. So I won't have the light for almost 4 month.
> 
> Do you guys have any Issue with the Olight S30R?



Yeah, my Olight had problems right out of the box. Would not turn on after taking it off the charger in the morning. Had to smack it against my hand to get it to work and that didn't always do it. Shouldn't have to do this. I contacted Olight and was basically told to send it back to where I purchased it. I got the idea that they just didn't seem to care much about the problem I was having. What kind of quality control do they have anyway? I belong to a flashlight fanatic group on FB and we're all quite irritated with Olight. I own 4 of their lights (the S30R was the 5th) and I sent the S30R back to Amazon and have moved on to other lights. The market has too many good companies with excellent lights for the lack of quality control and lack of customer service.


----------



## andrew2 (Mar 15, 2015)

*Re: OLIGHT S30R CURRENT DRAIN*

This light looks good,any one reviewed this light?


----------



## thedoc007 (Mar 15, 2015)

*Re: OLIGHT S30R CURRENT DRAIN*



andrew2 said:


> This light looks good,any one reviewed this light?



The search function is your friend:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...)-Rechargeable-Dock-Review-BEAMSHOTS-RUNTIMES


----------



## Mavik (Sep 25, 2015)

I have used this light daily for about 6 months now and it is incredible. The charging dock is awesome. Whenever I am back in the office I just pop it on and it's ready to go. Great light.


----------



## Wolfy1776 (Sep 30, 2015)

Can the charging base for Olights be daisy chained?


----------



## WarRaven (Sep 30, 2015)

Wolfy1776 said:


> Can the charging base for Olights be daisy chained?


Sure can.


----------

